# First WSM cook...



## john pen (Mar 12, 2006)

Well, tonights the night..planning on putting a brisket into my new WSM around 3:00am. Heres my plan (from TVWB)...Any comments would be GREATLY appreciated.

1. Fill the charcol ring with unlit
2. dump a lit chimney on top (Its around 40 degrees..planning on about 40 briq.) Assemble and add meat.
3. Leave all vents open till up to temp, then close the bottoms to 25% and the top wide open
4. foiling at 160, pulling at 190

Should I use the top or bottom rack ?

Questions, comments concerns ?


----------



## Finney (Mar 12, 2006)

Use the top rack.  

Close down the vents *before* you get to temp.  If you are planning for 230*, close them down to approx 1/3 open at around 200*.

I've never used as many as 40 briq. when doing the "method".  I would probably drop that down to 20 - 25.  That's still more than I use.

Foiling all sounds good.


Good luck


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 12, 2006)

John,

If it's going to be around 40 and you're WSM is protected against any wind, I agree with Finney and use AT MOST 20 lit briquettes. Spread them evenly over the unlit add your wood chunks, put your meat on the cooker and watch your temps as they rise.

If monitoring temps at the top rack, where meat is, when temps hit 215 start shutting down the bottom vents, close to 25% open, then close even more if needed. I usually cook brisket in the 225-240 range.

If monitoring from the lid, when lid temps hit 230, start shutting down, bu the time they stabilize at around 240, you'll be at 225-235 at the top grate.

Rest of your plan sounds good. I'm working tonight and will get home around 1:30 or 2am, I'll check back to see how you're doing.


----------



## john pen (Mar 12, 2006)

Sounds like its 20 briquettes then...plan is to put the meat on about three...using apple wood...how big of a piece can I throw on ? Ive got a piece  left over from my pit thats about 7 0r 8 inches long by about 2 to 3 inches around...can I just set that on top or should I cut it up first ?


----------



## Griff (Mar 12, 2006)

Bruce and Finney are right on about the 20 briquettes. I just cooked two seven pound flats yesterday with 20 briquettes and the outside temp was +1* when I put them on at 6:30 am. One on each rack and pulled 'em at 3pm and stuck 'em in a cooler. We sliced and ate them at 7pm and they super. I was really pleased with the result.

Griff


----------



## john pen (Mar 13, 2006)

I started the smoker around 11:30...added meat around Midnight...

Temp keeps creeping up..at a high of 268 now with the bottom vents completely closed....


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 13, 2006)

John, 

If it's 268 in the lid don't worry too much about that. With the vents closed it will eventually start to come down.

Remember, initially the the top grate will be about 10-20 cooler than the lid temps. I say initially because they will eventually get much closer together.

Just try to keep the lid right around 250 and you will be fine.


----------



## john pen (Mar 13, 2006)

Close to 4 hours in the burn and my temps continue to be in the low 270's at the lid. Meats at 158....Seems awfull fast to me....


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> I started the smoker around 11:30...added meat around Midnight...
> 
> Temp keeps creeping up..at a high of 268 now with the bottom vents completely closed....



It's a good thing you didn't start with 40 briquttes. This is the reason, it's easier to control the temps going up than coming down. Sounds like you have everything under control. Can't wait to see the finished pics.


----------



## john pen (Mar 13, 2006)

6:30 and its done (190)....about 4 hours less than I think it should've taken..added more foil and its in the Carslisle...So how long should I keep it in there ? Im guessing (from past experience) that it'll hold close to that temp for 4 or 5 hours...Thinking about taking it out in about 5 hours. Still watching the temp... 

So, maby I ahould have started with less lit briquetts ? Could never really get the temp under 270ish and had a 294 spike at one point..At 6.5 hours, finally had a lid temp of 225 and was holding steady...Over on TVWB board, it said to expect a hotter burn the first time because everythings shiny/reflective and no sout to really seal anything....

Sheeze, in my big pit, I have a hard time keeping the temp up, while with the WSM, I had a hard time keeping it down !


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

Sounds like the temps got a little high before you got it under control.  That's why I start shutting down at 200*, or just before.  :!:


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 13, 2006)

John,

Were you using water in the pan or sand? You did put something in the pan correct? Hot or cold?


----------



## john pen (Mar 13, 2006)

Yep, used warm water in the pan and shut the bottom vents down to 25% at 200....


----------



## john pen (Mar 13, 2006)

When you guys load up your charcol ring, do you fill it up to the top of the ring bvefore putting the lit ones in ?


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

John, if I know it's going to be a long cook or real cold weather then it is as full as I can get it.  Then the lit ones go on.


----------



## john pen (Mar 13, 2006)

Just pulled it out of the foil...Its perfect...moist, tender and flavourfull !!! Thanks for all the help...!!

*I LOVE MY WSM*

[/url]

[url=http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pic=130306111450.jpg][img=http://www.ephotohut.net/tb/130306111450.jpg][/url]

[url=http://www.ephotohut.net/viewpic.cfm?pic=130306111541.jpg][img=http://www.ephotohut.net/tb/130306111541.jpg][/url]


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 13, 2006)

Good going John, great looking brisket. Not bad for a first timer!!


----------



## john pen (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks..I was pretty nervous about it with my issues with the temp...turned out to be my best yet..got a busy week but hoping to do a butt in about a week....


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 13, 2006)

YuuuummmMmmm!!! Looks goood!
Try some slices on a kaiser, then onion rings, then some provolone, and a little horseradish sauce.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 13, 2006)

Excellent John!!!


----------



## Finney (Mar 13, 2006)

"Oh yeah baby"  =D>  =D>  =D>


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 15, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> Sounds like its 20 briquettes then...plan is to put the meat on about three...using apple wood...how big of a piece can I throw on ? Ive got a piece  left over from my pit thats about 7 0r 8 inches long by about 2 to 3 inches around...can I just set that on top or should I cut it up first ?


Couldn't tell from yer post. How did you wind up using the applewood?


----------



## Green Hornet (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks like quite a feast no matter how ya did it though! =D>


----------



## john pen (Mar 15, 2006)

cut it up into 2 inch chunks


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 16, 2006)

Bravo good man.  That looks scrumptious.


----------

